# Fehler bei Suse Linux 9.0 Installation



## xloouch (7. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem bei der Installation von Suse Linux 9.0 Pro

Also.. Ich kann alle Packete, sowie die Installationsmethode wählen, Partitionen einstellen, usw. Aber geht es dann an die Installation selbst, d.h. die Daten von der CD auf die HD zu kopieren, kommen verschiedenste Fehler, die ich hier nun aufliste:

Fehler 1:



> ERROR (InstTarget:E_RpmDB_subprocess_failed)
> ----
> error: cannot get exclusive lock on /mnt/var/lib/rpm/Packages
> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - Operation not permitted(1)
> ...



Fehler 2:
Irgend etwas mit db recovery.. aber wie sollte das gehen? ich verstehe es nicht. habe extra die original CD's bei einem Kollegen geholt..

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir helfen, meinen Server zu installieren.

Vielen Dank


----------

